# Spa & massage : Thailand



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

Spa 

There is nothing more blissful than a Thai spa. The rejuvenating herbs, flowers and teas, the world-famous massage and beauty treatments are more than just a day of pampering. They are time-tested remedies that date back to the Buddhist monks who migrated from India to Thailand in the 2nd and 3rd centuries BC. Treat yourself to a day of Thailand’s ancient traditions of harmony and happiness.

Today, spas have become an essential part of Thailand tourism. Thousands of spas have been springing up all over the country and more than 60 percents of the resorts offer their own spa treatments. With its tradition of natural healing arts such as ancient Thai massage, an abundance of medicinal flora and a deserved reputation for excellent service, Thailand is ready to accommodate the demand of tourists who look for ways to pamper themselves on a holiday.










Whether you are a spa patron, or thinking of venturing into the world of spas for the first time, it is important to have a little background knowledge about all the things about a spa vacation. Presently, there are hundreds of spas in Thailand. Each comes up with its treatments and special programs that aim to make you feel good. However, the spas can vary in levels of luxury, spa products, recipe, price and value.

Spas in Thailand can differ considerably in their approach to treating you. They can be a basic massage parlour where you pop in for an hour or so, get a rubdown and leave, or a health retreat, where you stay for a couple of weeks on a strict regimen of treatments, exercise, a special diet and perhaps even a course of enemas. It's important to choose the type that is best for what you want to achieve.

One thing to consider before purchasing a spa treatment is whether they provide a pre-treatment consultation. A good spa should have a trained staff who can answer health questions regarding allergies, heart conditions, pregnancy, etc, as well as establishing exactly what you want from your spa experience. Price-wise, a spa course can cost you anywhere from 35 to 200 dollars per treatment.










































Thank photo by Sukko Spa.


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

*Thai massage*










Thai massage is an indulgence every visitor must experience at least once. Traditional massage is an integral part of Thai culture. It was introduced in India by the personal physician of the Buddha over 2,500 years ago, which makes Thai massage one of the world's oldest medical therapies. Anyone who has experienced it will affirm its relaxing and therapeutic effects.

Nowadays, it is almost unusual for any travelers who come to Thailand to leave the country without having a Thai massage. It goes without saying that this age-old therapy becomes a must-do part of holiday activities. The good news is you can find a place to try this traditional remedy at virtually every tourist spots. Varying in quality and authenticity, the place where you can have a Thai massage can range from a white-sandy beach to the rooftop of a five-star hotel.

Reduce Tension
A full course of classical Thai massage typically lasts two hours or more. The procedure involves pulling fingers, toes and ears, cracking the knuckles, walking on the taker's back and arching the taker's back in a rolling action.The aim is to encourage an even and harmonious flow of physical energy. Whichever one you go for, try not to fight the masseuse. Massage techniques vary – people who like rigorous workouts will get exactly that in Bangkok, while northern techniques are substantially gentler. If you think your body cannot take such a vigorous treatment, you can opt for a lighter version. There are several types of Thai massage that are less intensive and more relaxing. Many massage places and spas can customize the procedure to suit your physique. It is worth telling your therapist about your physical limitations before taking a massage. Thai massage may not be for everyone, but most people walk out far less tense than when they went in.

Finding a massage place
Most massage places in Bangkok centre around popular tourist areas such as Silom, Siam Square, Kaosarn Road and along the Sukhumvit road. Every spa in the capital includes at least one Thai massage course in their menu. You can even find a small massage parlour in the shopping malls. This is also the case in Chiangmai. The northern tourist capital, which is famed for its unique style of massage, has its main roads flanked with numerous massage places from Night Bazaar to Changklan Road. You can even get a massage in a temple compound. This does not include individual spas and hotel spas scattering the entire province. However, if your ideal ambience for a massage includes the sound of sea waves and soft fine sand, Phuket, Krabi, Pattaya and Hua Hin could be your ideal destinations. Many local masseurs in beachside cities set up a tent by the beach offering different body pampering treatments from foot massage to manicure. Generally, a 2-hour Thai body massage at a local massage place can cost you from 12 dollars to 22 dollars. The rates here are negotiable and relatively cheaper than the spas or massage parlours.










Study Centers
In Thailand, Bangkok has evolved as a centre of massage schools. The most famous and perhaps oldest massage college is located in the royal temple of Wat Photo, which is just across the road from the grand palace. The school offers 3 most significant massage courses; namely general Thai massage, therapeutic and healing massage and foot massage. The first two courses require 30 hours of training each and cost around 175 US dollars per course. Courses in English are available for foreigners. The school is usually busy with people, locals and foreigners, lining up for registration. You are required to arrive at the school early in the morning since there is no advance enrollment. Students graduating from this school get a certificate that is approved by the Ministry of Public Health. If you are not planning to become a professional masseur, there are numerous schools in Bangkok that offer the same course.

Another place where you can find massage schools is Chiangmai. This northern capital is famous for its unique style of massage that differs slightly from schools in Bangkok. Many schools here such as Thai Massage School (Shivagakomarapa), International Training Massage School (ITM) and Thai Massage School of Chiangmai (TMC) offer a variety of massage courses from Thai table massage to professional teacher training. The course, which is taught in English, can last from 5 to 15 days with the tuitions around 105 or 330 dollars depending on the length of the course.


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

*Yoga*










Yoga is well known for its rejuvenating qualities and is said to help you live longer. There are many kinds of yoga but the most widely practiced is Hatha yoga in which a series of postures are taught along with controlled breathing exercises. Traditional Thai massage combines yoga and acupressure techniques, manipulating the body’s internal energy using pressure points and yoga positions.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I need a relaxing massage right now


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Ahhhh how relaxing!!! That is the life I want!:cheers:
Is it as expensive in Thailand than United States to have a massage? *


----------



## Mr.Bonifacy (Apr 2, 2006)

Today i feel pain so massage is good idea for me, but im in Poland no in Thailand and don't have enough money to visit spahno:


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

joaquin said:


> *Ahhhh how relaxing!!! That is the life I want!:cheers:
> Is it as expensive in Thailand than United States to have a massage? *


NYC Chicago and LA have a Thai massage. 

http://www.thai-institute.com/

http://www.thaiyogamassagedvd.com/?gclid=CKTf17Hc0YoCFQsPTAoddSHLeQ

http://www.chilloutla.com/


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

joaquin said:


> *Ahhhh how relaxing!!! That is the life I want!:cheers:
> Is it as expensive in Thailand than United States to have a massage? *


No. It's like five times cheaper in Thailand. Maybe even ten times cheaper.


----------

